# me descubro ante tí



## omeyas

Claro, soy capaz de traducirlo literalmente, pero ¿hay otro significativo?

Gracias.


----------



## Antartic

Es una oracion mas bien poetica. Me cuesta encontrarle un contexto 'normal' para aplicarla. Por ej.: un fantasma con una sabana se te aparece en medio de la noche y te dice: me descubro ante ti. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## mogu

"me descubro ante tí" means "me quito el sombrero ante tí".

quitarse el sombrero = remove your hat.

A lot of time ago , you had to remove your hat when you cross with a woman or you were in the church.

It´s a respect thing.
When sombody makes something impressive you say that to him.


i.e.
- There´s a difficult math´s problem and your friend solve it. You tell him :"Me quito el sombrero" or "Me descubro ante tí".

-"I remove my hat" in the face of ******, who spend his/her money building that children´s hospital  

That phrase is used when you want notice  somebody´s skills or ¿nobleness?


----------



## omeyas

mogu said:
			
		

> "me descubro ante tí" means "me quito el sombrero ante tí".
> 
> quitarse el sombrero = remove your hat.
> 
> A lot of time ago , you had to remove your hat when you cross with a woman or you were in the church.
> 
> It´s a respect thing.
> When sombody makes something impressive you say that to him.
> 
> 
> i.e.
> - There´s a difficult math´s problem and your friend solve it. You tell him :"Me quito el sombrero" or "Me descubro ante tí".
> 
> -"I remove my hat" in the face of ******, who spend his/her money building that children´s hospital
> 
> That phrase is used when you want notice  somebody´s skills or ¿nobleness?




Vale, muchas gracias. En inglés, decimos "I take my hat off to him, he´s done an excellent job! o algo similar.


----------



## Antartic

Que cursi el modismo...


----------



## omeyas

Antartic said:
			
		

> Que cursi el modismo...



¿Porqué es cursi?


----------



## Chaucer

Antartic said:
			
		

> Que cursi el modismo...



Poner por escrito la crasa ignorancia no es nada difícil.


----------



## belén

omeyas said:
			
		

> ¿Porqué es cursi?




Supongo que Antartic lo considera cursi porque es una expresión muy de película de los años 40, muy de Doris Day y Cary Grant...No te la dirá un chico de veinte años 

Aún así, lo cursi también es necesario en la vida, ¿verdad?


----------



## Chaucer

belen said:
			
		

> Supongo que Antartic lo considera cursi porque es una expresión muy de película de los años 40, muy de Doris Day y Cary Grant...No te la dirá un chico de veinte años
> 
> Aún así, lo cursi también es necesario en la vida, ¿verdad?



Ay ay ay. ¿Que Doris Day y Cary Grant?, ¿que expresión de película de los años 40? ¿En eso te basas para tu conclusión, Belen?

Belen, vamos, ¿de veras lo has estudiadado y pensado bien?

Sólo intento, como dicen en inglés, "to keep you honest" (que cumplas con tu deber, como traductora, de investigar primero); lo no ser profesional no impide por lo menos proceder con esmero, ¿no crees?

Con todo respeto,
Chaucer


----------



## belén

Vamos a ver Chaucer, ¿qué problema tienes conmigo? Porque es ya la segunda vez en pocos días que me atacas y la verdad, creo que no me lo merezco para nada.

Primero, yo no soy traductora, así que no tengo ningún DEBER de investigar nada. Me gusta ayudar y aportar mis conocimientos y compartirlos y divertirme en este foro porque me encanta y me encanta la gente que hay por aquí y ya.

Segundo, hice un comentario sobre el post de Antartic, hice una mera suposición sobre su comentario de cursi, como tantos otros comentarios y suposiciones. No se porque te tienes que meter con mi comentario, mi suposición ni nada.

Y por último, te ruego seas un poquito más considerado hacia los foreros y te dirijas hacia nosotros con respeto. 

Gracias 
Belén


----------



## belén

Quisiera añadir, aunque creo que sobra porque la mayoría de los foreros que me conoce, sabe como es mi sentido del humor, que lo de Doris Day y Cary Grant era un simple comentario gracioso sobre la expresión "Quitarse el sombrero", ya que me imaginé a Cary yendo hacia Doris con esos divertidos andares de patoso y decirle "Doris, me descubro el sombrero"


----------



## Antartic

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Poner por escrito la crasa ignorancia no es nada difícil.



Bueno, bueno que veo aqui. Simplemente tomé el significado crudo del verbo en cuestion y lo traslade a la frase. Si este modismo es muy comun en España, bien por ellos, no obstante nuestro amigo tambien puede necesitar saber los distintos matices que una frase asi puede provocar en el oyente, dependiendo del pais en que se encuentre. 
Insisto, descubrirse emocionalmente o en sentido de revelar puntos de vista frente a los demas, me parece poetico, en primer lugar, y si me apuran un poco, cursi tambien. Porque? Pues porque mi costumbre es usar "quitarse el sombrero", si alguien me dice la otra frase, pues no la voy a entender y obviamente la analizare semanticamente, luego de ello, de acuerdo al contexto lingüistico en que me desenvuelvo lo asumire como adecuado, simpatico, interesante o CURSI!!
Got it? OK, fine.


----------



## Joe Tamargo

me descubro ante tí" means "me quito el sombrero ante tí".

quitarse el sombrero = remove your hat.

A lot of time ago , *a long time ago*, you had to remove your hat when you cross met, *encountered or came across * with [delete the word _with_] a woman or *if * you were in the church.

It´s a respect thing.
When sombody makes *does * something impressive you say that to him.


i.e.
- There´s a difficult math´s problem and your friend solve it. You tell him :"Me quito el sombrero" or "Me descubro ante tí". *If your friend solves a difficult math problem you can tell him*
-"I remove my hat" in the face of  *to * ******, who spend *spent * his/her money building that children´s hospital  

That phrase is used when you want notice somebody´s skills or ¿nobleness?
*Is that expression used when you want to acknowledge somebody's skill or worthiness?*
I like the expression *crasa ignorancia*, but I don't think it's merited.
Good attempt, mogu.  Keep at it!


----------



## grego47

American colloquial: My hat's off to you. Tiene el mismo significado que en el español, sino no tan formal


----------



## cristóbal

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Poner por escrito la crasa ignorancia no es nada difícil.



ni por lo visto es la arrogancia.


----------



## Joe Tamargo

You thought that was arrogant, cristobal?  No points for my good intentions?  Thanks a lot.  Goodbye.


----------



## cristóbal

Joe Tamargo said:
			
		

> You thought that was arrogant, cristobal?  No points for my good intentions?  Thanks a lot.  Goodbye.



My sincerest apologies, Joe, I was not speaking to you!  What I said was in response to Chaucer's rather snide remark.  Please accept my apology for that misunderstanding!


----------



## Joe Tamargo

No problem, cristobal.  I didn't realize that you were not directing your comment at me.


----------



## vic_us

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Ay ay ay. ¿Que Doris Day y Cary Grant?, ¿que expresión de película de los años 40? ¿En eso te basas para tu conclusión, Belen?
> 
> Belen, vamos, ¿de veras lo has estudiadado y pensado bien?
> 
> Sólo intento, como dicen en inglés, "to keep you honest" (que cumplas con tu deber, como traductora, de investigar primero); lo no ser profesional no impide por lo menos proceder con esmero, ¿no crees?
> 
> Con todo respeto,
> Chaucer


 
 I need some clarification on this topic. In order to make contributions in this forum one needs to be a professional translator? Are all moderators professional translators?


----------



## Artrella

omeyas said:
			
		

> Claro, soy capaz de traducirlo literalmente, pero ¿hay otro significativo?
> 
> Gracias.





Hola, nosotros en Argentina usamos esta frase para indicar admiración por el otro.  También se puede usar "sacarse el sombrero".  No es cursi, ni nada por el estilo.  
En inglés como ya dijo algún forero en este hilo se dice igual.  Acá mando las definiciones y ejemplos del Diccionario Cambridge.

Saludos!!  

*Definition*

 *I take my hat off to sb British, American & Australian, American I tip my hat to sb*
something that you say which means that you admire and respect someone for something they have done 

_I take my hat off to people who do voluntary work in their spare time.
I tip my hat to our teachers who've raised standards in the school with very few resources._


*Definition*
 *sombrero * m (prenda) hat; ~ de copa top hat; ~ hongo bowler (hat) Brit, derby Am; *quitarse el ~ ante algo to take one's hat off to sth * 


*(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)*


----------



## mogu

> me descubro ante tí" means "me quito el sombrero ante tí".
> 
> quitarse el sombrero = remove your hat.
> 
> A lot of time ago , a long time ago, you had to remove your hat when you cross met, encountered or came across with [delete the word with] a woman or if you were in the church.
> 
> It´s a respect thing.
> When sombody makes does something impressive you say that to him.
> 
> 
> i.e.
> - There´s a difficult math´s problem and your friend solve it. You tell him :"Me quito el sombrero" or "Me descubro ante tí". If your friend solves a difficult math problem you can tell him
> -"I remove my hat" in the face of to ******, who spend spent his/her money building that children´s hospital
> 
> That phrase is used when you want notice somebody´s skills or ¿nobleness?
> Is that expression used when you want to acknowledge somebody's skill or worthiness?
> I like the expression crasa ignorancia, but I don't think it's merited.
> Good attempt, mogu. Keep at it!
> Reply With Quote





Many thanks Joe!!


----------



## Chaucer

vic_us said:
			
		

> I need some clarification on this topic. In order to make contributions in this forum one needs to be a professional translator? Are all moderators professional translators?



No, but you are till held to a standard of integrity. Otherwise, any inaccuracy resulting from a lack of investigation and from expedient or glib reaction is permissible; which would lead to a rather standard of mediocrity; an amateur need not attain to that. I do not call the "cursi" comment a true contribution but rather an impertinent entry. In as much as it broaches the subject of the responsibility of someone doing a translation, given that users come to this forum expecting it from contributors, the "curse" entry is a contribution to the foreres engaged in honest, motivated, translation work.

So anything goes, Belen, huh? You can say anything, because you "imagined" it; because you can claim having been misunderstood, that it was humor? So foreros know your humor? Well, in writing, you must still indicate it. Any linguist would analyze your entry would not take it as humor, it comes off as a  n assertion of statement of truth. Maybe it is a composition error, and after the fact you want to claim, "But I meant this and not that!" You are still held responsible for the what you compose and the meaning it imparts. I realize that as the reader the interpretation of what the sender says is also his/her responsibility. But I am not the only one who read just as it was written. Extra-textual intentions, after the fact, cannot absolve you. That is why, extra-textuals should not be presumed to be in the reader's mind, and should be put in the text before the face of its writing.

I will always be there when I see a gaff that does a disservice to users of this forum. If your main sight is on communication with the usual contributors in this forum, who "know your humor", keep in mind that those who "don't know you" and do not come to this forum for that reason, will take you at your word-- the ones written down.


----------



## Edwin

Chaucer said:
			
		

> I do not call the "*cursi*" comment a true contribution but rather an impertinent entry. In as much as it broaches the subject of the responsibility of someone doing a translation, given that users come to this forum expecting it from contributors, the "*curse*" entry is a contribution to the foreres engaged in honest, motivated, translation work.



Tengo muchas dificultades para entender esta conversación. 

*cursi* = pretentious, affected

*curse* = maldecir

¿De qué estan ustedes hablando?  I must have missed something. I don't see what the fuss is about.  Favor de enseñarme.


----------



## funnydeal

Hmmmm ... me descubro ante ti

I know is poetic,  Could it be similar as "I show myself after you"?

Me muestro ante ti ???


----------



## EVAVIGIL

No, Funnydeal, el sentido es "I take my hat off" as a sign of respect, as Mogu explained.
I think the French use the expression "Chapeau!" with the same meaning.
Cheers.
EVa.


----------



## DDT

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Poner por escrito la crasa ignorancia no es nada difícil.



Hi Chaucer!
May I just remind you that these forums are open to everyone's contribution so that everyone's opinion is welcome - as soon as respectful - for people from all overe the world are posting here? No matter the degree of linguistic knowledge, we are everybody here to learn from each other!

I agree, wrong statements should be avoided in order not to make confusion, but I do think that mutual cooperation is the basis of such a community. So that feel free to correct mistakes, but in a respectful way.

As I already happened to state somewhere else WR is a friendly playfield where everyone has a right to express his thoughts in a respectful way. I see NO REASON for such a strong attack.

DDT


----------



## Silvia

vic_us said:
			
		

> I need some clarification on this topic. In order to make contributions in this forum one needs to be a professional translator? Are all moderators professional translators?


 No and no 
And actually, right now, anyone could claim to be a professional translator, don't you think?



			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> No, but you are till held to a standard of integrity.


 Integrity? Are you talking of moral/ethic issues? Help is always meant for good! Are you questioning Belen's Spanish or English? I really don't understand your point there!



			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> Otherwise, any inaccuracy resulting from a lack of investigation and from expedient or glib reaction is permissible


 Inaccuracy is what led us all here! And our aim is accuracy of information. Though, any contribution supplied by a WR member can be disproved. As I'm doing right now. 



			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> which would lead to a rather standard of mediocrity; an amateur need not attain to that. I do not call the "cursi" comment a true contribution but rather an impertinent entry. In as much as it broaches the subject of the responsibility of someone doing a translation, given that users come to this forum expecting it from contributors, the "curse" entry is a contribution to the foreres engaged in honest, motivated, translation work.


 Mediocrity for speaking one's mind? I found Belen's comment witty, helpful, and to the point, unlike yours about ignorance. What did you add to the thread with that comment? I'm not sure about that. It looked like you were just venting your thought. Of course it's nice to have anybody's point of view, but when it's being constructive, not just an open attack to a helpful member. If a moderator takes part into a discussion, most of the time it is to help people and not to moderate their posts.

Comments and judgments about someone's sense of humor look out of place here. That was an interpretation. End of the matter.

That said, I agree with DDT


----------



## Brett Goshorn

Te quiero Bela, y por favor sigue me ayudando como much asi te gusta.

Brett


----------



## belén

Brett Goshorn said:
			
		

> Te quiero Bela, y por favor sigue me ayudando como much asi te gusta.
> 
> Brett




Muchas gracias Brett     Me encanta ayudarte!!!


----------



## funnydeal

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> No, Funnydeal, el sentido es "I take my hat off" as a sign of respect, as Mogu explained.
> I think the French use the expression "Chapeau!" with the same meaning.
> Cheers.
> EVa.




Gracias Eva


----------



## Shaking

¿Nadie sabe que "ti" no lleva tilde y que "significativo" es un adjetivo y no un sustantivo? En todo caso "significado".
Saludos


----------



## Camaret

Hola, pues modestamente, para mi significa algo más sencillo, se me ocurre en un contexto romántico, alguien que dice a la otra persona "me descubro ante tí" significaría que le destapa o le revela un secreto...


----------

